# Compaq Presario V2000



## boounga (Oct 6, 2015)

Hello,
I have installed the mini USB image and don't need any help so far except getting the darn Wi-Fi adapter working. I think I need to use the bwi-firmware-kmod in ports. It's been about 10 years at least since I've used freebsdFreeBSD... last time I used it was v4 or 5. Trying to get this old piece of crap working as a hidden security camera NFS server.

So I somehow used Google and filled /usr/src and did make install clean for the net/bwi-firmware-kmod.  Is there some way I can just load this thing as a module? God my brain is old! If not what do I do next?

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2015)

Have a look here: Handbook: 30.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 6, 2015)

Old Broadcom wireless modules will put up a fight.  Some use bwi(4), some use bwn(4).  The firmware module must be loaded before the interface will work.  For example, `kldload bwi_v3_ucode`.

It is usually easier to use an external USB adapter.  The "Premiertek PL-5370N" is a RaLink RT5370 which works with run(4).  Or replace the internal Broadcom card with something from a company that is smarter about open source (Atheros).


----------

